# Make Your Own Web Browser In Visual Basic



## Masroor (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you want to like make my own web browser Fast & easy to use, Here are the Tutorial about Make Your Own Web Browser. This will make in Visual Basic.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Step 1.*

[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Open Visual Basic, and Press CTRL+T or go to the Project Menu -> Components. When the Components dialog pops-up scroll down to the Microsoft Internet Controls in the Controls section, select it and press OK.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*www.acky.net/tutorials/vb/wbrowser/pic1.gif
[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If you did the step above correctly, you should see a new icon on your Toolbox:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*www.acky.net/tutorials/vb/wbrowser/pic2.gif

*Step 2*

In this step, you would need to add the following controls to the form:
• 4 command buttons and name them: cmdBack, cmdForward,  cmdStop & cmdHome

• 1 label control and name it: lbCaption
• 1 combobox control and name it: cboURL
• The webbrowser control you've just added, and name it: wWeb

Your form will now look something like this:

*www.acky.net/tutorials/vb/wbrowser/pic3.gif

You've just finished the basic interface for your web browser application. Remember, you can always go beyond this by using the Toolbar control to make it look nicer!

*Step 3*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Now that you've finished the user interface for your web browser, comes the hard part, you have to write codes for your browser to function properly.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Open the code for your web browser form and follow the following steps.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In the cmdBack_Click() event, put in this code:
*wweb.GoBack  
*the GoBack method makes the web browser control to go back to the previous page.

In the cmdForward_Click() event, put in this code:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*wWeb.GoForward
*The GoForward method makes the web browser control to go forward to another page.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In the cmdStop_Click() event, put in this code:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*wWeb.Stop
*The Stop method makes the web browser control stop whatever it's doing.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In the cmdHome_Click() event, put in this code:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*wWeb.GoHome
*The Home method makes your web browser control navigate back to the webpage that you set as home in the Internet Explorer Option. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In the cboURL_KeyDown() event, put in this code
* If KeyCode = vbKeyReturn Then
    wWeb.Navigate cboURL.Text
 End If*
That code will make the web browser control navigate to the URL you that you specified in the cboURL whenever you press the return key while typing in the combo box.[/FONT]


*Step 4*

*Congratulations! 

*You've now created your very own web browser.  Tune in for the next edition of the Web Browser control tutorial for information on how to add a progress bar, status text, and advanced controlling of the web browser control.

If you would like to try download a ready version of this tutorial please click here.



*Reply Please!*




[/FONT]


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 28, 2008)

nice, but give the source pal

*www.acky.net/tutorials/vb/wbrowser/


----------



## New (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice tutorial though I haven't read it.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice tut


----------



## evewin89 (Feb 28, 2008)

definately i'll try... Hop the browser will works


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

this is not your own web browser. you are just using the IE engine using built in tools. This can be useful mainly for making simple all in one programs, for example by intergrating a WMP engine based media player widget, a Calendar, a simple text editor widget and a customised Internet Explorer engine based widget, you can make a single program that does all that most people look for in an internet parlour.


----------



## redhat (Feb 28, 2008)

^^+1
U said it...
This dosent make a new web-browser, but you are only integrating IE's web engine into your app.
This is used if you need an integrated browser in your application for any purpose...


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 28, 2008)

its "Create a BASIC web browser from Visual Basic" 

and what gautham said is true.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

and one more thing: I would rather make this one from Visual C++ instead of Visual BASIC any day.
I have just got another idea: try to add a media player widget on a toolbar just beside or just below the buttons for navigation. Make the video window movable but always on top of the internet window. If nessassary, you can even make the toolbar(s) such that one half is the video window and the other half is full of all the controls. *This way, you have your very own Songbird like program.*


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2008)

Very Interesting for me though I am not programmer


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

did anyone succeed in creating Songbird Mini ? Its pretty simple. Just combine this tut with the one I will post if nobody is able to make Songbird mini in a few days.

PS: this is an open challenge to entertain our viewers


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 29, 2008)

Advice: Don't point out a particular member.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Advice: Don't point out a particular member.


OK, edited. but this is not any member. its saurav, our friendly neighbourhood .net developer who writes ABOUT .net more than he writes ON .net.

so decided to ask him something.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> OK, edited. but this is not any member. its saurav, our friendly neighbourhood .net developer* who writes ABOUT .net more than he writes ON .net.*


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

New said:


> Nice tutorial though I haven't read it.


 
lol *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

Nice tutorial..!!!

@Masroor

Include source from next time.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 29, 2008)

^ wow.. good vaibhav. u have learnt a lot after joining the forum. Before u didnt used to include the source, and now u are teaching others to include source. Good!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

I have said somewhere in this forum that i m learning from my mistake, i will not spam the forum anymore etc etc.
I must follow the rules if I want to be respected by other members..

One line of Gaganeed has influenced me a lot that:-

Quality is better than Quantity

by reading this i become a good user of this forum..!!!


----------



## adi007 (Feb 29, 2008)

This trick is included in the MSDN documentation of VB...



MetalheadGautham said:


> this is not your own web browser. you are just using the IE engine using built in tools. This can be useful mainly for making simple all in one programs, for example by intergrating a WMP engine based media player widget, a Calendar, a simple text editor widget and a customised Internet Explorer engine based widget, you can make a single program that does all that most people look for in an internet parlour.


^^rightly said


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> I have said somewhere in this forum that i m learning from my mistake, i will not spam the forum anymore etc etc.
> I must follow the rules if I want to be respected by other members..
> 
> One line of Gaganeed has influenced me a lot that:-
> ...


Dude, type my name correctly......
The statment was: "*Quantity never beats Quality*" 
Anyways, its good that you've become contributing.....

@tutorial
A similar tutorial is in a VB6 book in our school library.... And I guess most VB books have this tutorial..... Thanx anyhow...
One thing I wanted to know is that can this be done in VB2008 Express?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2008)

you know what ! this was the first thing i ever made in VB , coz this was given in the VB 2005 tutorial, the very first program, its nothing more than using IE6 ... so dont think that a four line program is a tut, it would have been a tut if you would have shown some graphical change and acompletely new outlook ! 

thread closed as its unnecessary...

everyone can open VB2005 and see its help for this program, its the first one offered in the help itself... 

thank you

Gangandeep: yeah it can be done ... its just like initializing IE6 or IE7 command tools into VB app.


----------

